# Jr pup with lots of baby mice lol



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just thought I would post this pic of my pup with some baby mice


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow, you must really love tempting fate!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Agree with the above - you know JRT were orginally bred for killing rats and mice? :gasp:

Cute pup though, how old is he?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

adam911 said:


> Just thought I would post this pic of my pup with some baby mice
> 
> image


 
LMFAO why?

maybe cat would of being more apropriate oh no its a jrt just perfect:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Cheaper than Chappie


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yer I know that I have 3 they love getting rats on my farm. She's only 6 weeks so didn't no what to do if she did I wouldn't of put her in there


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Those mice look bloody terrified...the pup may not have known 'what to do' but the mice seem to know 'what might happen'..rather cruel and definitely very stupid I think but that is just me!!!!!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

:gasp: you are mad

:bash:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Alternative title : Feeding my Jack Russell Pup


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> Those mice look bloody terrified...the pup may not have known 'what to do' but the mice seem to know 'what might happen'..rather cruel and definitely very stupid I think but that is just me!!!!!


No, it's me too! I thought exactly the same!


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

The mice where eating thats why there in a group. They tryed climming up the jacks legs so i took her out there not afrade


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you not have enough batteries to take two pictures?

One word....why?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> Those mice look bloody terrified...the pup may not have known 'what to do' but the mice seem to know 'what might happen'..rather cruel and definitely very stupid I think but that is just me!!!!!


 

My thoughts exactly *shakes head in disbelief


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thought I would see what the jr would think of them but didn't really take any notice. Got one more pic but after all the comments didn't think anyone would to see it 


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

Doesnt matter now you lot piss me off there going in the freezer tonight for my reptiles have that on your conscience


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

adam911 said:


> Doesnt matter now you lot piss me off there going in the freezer tonight for my reptiles have that on your conscience


 :gasp::lol2:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

adam911 said:


> Doesnt matter now you lot piss me off there going in the freezer tonight for my reptiles have that on your conscience


So you're blaming us for your lack of concern over animal welfare? 

O-kaaay then :hmm:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a spiteful person you are.......................................


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just dont like the way people are the mice where not scared they where eating and then all came over to the dog so got her out no one scared or hurt.


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Wow, you must really love tempting fate!


 agreed


----------



## RazzyRampage (May 30, 2010)

Grow up you silly, silly person.
My Jack Russell tried killing my rats when she managed to open their cage door, and she was 9 weeks old. 
And when you become an animal behaviorist and can say them mice are not scared, then I'll listen to what you have to say.. but tbh, you are very spiteful and very inconsiderate.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

adam911 said:


> Just dont like the way people are the mice where not scared they where eating and then all came over to the dog so got her out no one scared or hurt.


To anyone who looks at the photo it looks like the mice are cowering as far away from the dog as possible, none of us were there when you took the photo.


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

Im not an expert but atleast 2 of the mice are just eating and dont seem that bothered, and they seem to be sniffing the air if to say and what exactly are you meant to be? Im not saying it shouldn't of been done but the mice dont seem terrified to me they seem more wary but inquisitive. But thats my opinion. Some people do like having a go on this forum when you could just say, thats not fair on the animals as its cruelty or something rather than going mad.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

adam911 said:


> Doesnt matter now you lot piss me off there going in the freezer tonight for my reptiles have that on your conscience


Can I ask that you euthanise them humanely then, I have no problem with feeder breeding done correctly, as it appears you are going to just put them in the freezer to freeze to death?

At least use a CO2 box and do it as kindly as you can.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

saxon said:


> Can I ask that you euthanise them humanely then, I have no problem with feeder breeding done correctly, as it appears you are going to just put them in the freezer to freeze to death?
> 
> At least use a CO2 box and do it as kindly as you can.


 His entire thread is very obviously a wind-up


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It may well be but I do think he thought it was fine to do what he did.
he probably thinks differently of his 'feeder' animals than his 'proper' pets.

Personally I treat both types of animals in a humane and kindly manner.
I would no sooner put a puppy in with my rodents than I would walk into a tiger enclosure!


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yer I will be c02 them I don't like hurting them like some people may think.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to stop looking at threads like these. Yeah it's pretty dumb putting a dog in an enclosure with tempting-looking rodents but I have more of a personal issue with cooing over photos of baby mice that I know are soon going to be killed.
Again, this is entirely _my_ issue and _my_ problem and I'm not judging or trying to be offensive to anyone, but I don't find it particularly pleasant to look at some little critters that are soon to be gassed. I'm made of far softer stuff than most!


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

obviously a troll!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so naive - what's a troll?! (in terms of the internet, not the mythical creature or overpriced neon-haired child's toy.)


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> I'm so naive - what's a troll?! (in terms of the internet, not the mythical creature or overpriced neon-haired child's toy.)


someone who posts just to wind people up basically. i mean come on who would stick their pet mice in the freexzer just cos someone said they were doin somethin wrong with it


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah I'm not disputing it (now I understand it, anyway!) Makes sense in a lot of situations.


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

Look this post has not gone the way I expect. I apologise to anyone who has taken offence to my picture, everyone has different opinions. Wen I posted this photo, I did so because I thought everyone might enjoy seeing my cute puppy with my cute mice, which were slowly introduced to each other. I am an animal lover and would never intentionally hurt or harm an animal! ... unless it's to supply my tegu with food (another topic all together)


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Meh, Rebel loves mice :whistling2:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

adam911 said:


> I am an animal lover and would never intentionally hurt or harm an animal! ... unless it's to supply my tegu with food (another topic all together)


I'm confused - you don't mean you'd intentionally hurt/harm an animal to supply your tegu with food? Maybe again I am being naive but is it the case that it can only be supplied with food through hurting/harming an animal? Again, I'm not trying to be judgemental, I'm just generally intrigued.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

adam911 said:


> Look this post has not gone the way I expect. I apologise to anyone who has taken offence to my picture, everyone has different opinions. Wen I posted this photo, I did so because *I thought everyone might enjoy seeing my cute puppy with my cute mice*, which were slowly introduced to each other. I am an animal lover and would never intentionally hurt or harm an animal! ... unless it's to supply my tegu with food (another topic all together)


Understood - the point is that although the outcome in this situation was OK and no animals were harmed when you took this photo, it _could_ have worked out differently.

Animals are unpredictable and you can never rely on the assumption that the dog's instincts as a natural predator and carnivore wont kick in - it would have only taken a split second for him to have grabbed and killed one of those mice before you could intervene. As animal owners (and lovers) we have a responsibility to make sure that our animals are NEVER put in a position where something COULD go wrong - it only takes one tiny mistake after all! This is why some of us were so shocked by the photo - it was just a plain silly thing to do and you _must_ be more responsible than that for your animals' sakes. 

Still, no harm done so let's leave it at that - hopefully you will understand now why this caused so much concern. If you want to share cute pics of your mice and pup then please do so! Just not together! : victory:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

And it is a very cute pup btw, reminds me of Wishbone.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

do it matter they the other persons dog and mice up to them, the mice seem okay they eatting, i dont see why people make a big fuss at the end of the day u cant stop someone doing somthing soo no point commenting they seem healthy in the picture so they know what they doing. and they may know they dog.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

i like the pic 
btw how is it cruel if the dog knows how to kill them
animals eat animals....?


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> do it matter they the other persons dog and mice up to them, the mice seem okay they eatting, i dont see why people make a big fuss at the end of the day u cant stop someone doing somthing soo no point commenting they seem healthy in the picture so they know what they doing. and they may know they dog.


Of course it matters, what an rediculous thing to say! 

People are 'making a fuss' as these mice could have been killed if the pup had decided to go for them. Your argument of it 'being up to them' and 'you can't do anything to stop them' - thats like standing by and watching somebody deliberately harming their pets and going 'Oh well, it's their animals so it up to them I suppose'. The OP obviously wasn't fully aware of how dangerous this situation could have been for the mice so it's just as well that people have commented, to make them aware and hopefully avoid it happening again.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

9Red said:


> Of course it matters, what an rediculous thing to say!
> 
> People are 'making a fuss' as these mice could have been killed if the pup had decided to go for them. Your argument of it 'being up to them' and 'you can't do anything to stop them' - thats like standing by and watching somebody deliberately harming their pets and going 'Oh well, it's their animals so it up to them I suppose'. The OP obviously wasn't fully aware of how dangerous this situation could have been for the mice so it's just as well that people have commented, to make them aware and hopefully avoid it happening again.


Oh for god sakes but out....

The dog wasn't going to kill them, that's up to the owner to make that judgement...


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

bobby said:


> Oh for god sakes but out....
> 
> The dog wasn't going to kill them, that's up to the owner to make that judgement...


Yes, because we always know _exactly_ what our animals are thinking and _exactly_ how they're going to react don't we? :whistling2:

But you're right in that it's up to the owner to make that judgement, and any sensible and responsible owner would (one hopes) decide not to put animals into a situation where they are potentially at risk. Our animals rely on us to make that judgement for them, and in my opinion, gambling with the welfare of any animal, even a mouse, is not acceptable.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

9Red said:


> Yes, because we always know _exactly_ what our animals are thinking and _exactly_ how they're going to react don't we? :whistling2:
> 
> But you're right in that it's up to the owner to make that judgement, and any sensible and responsible owner would (one hopes) decide not to put animals into a situation where they are potentially at risk. Our animals rely on us to make that judgement for them, and in my opinion, gambling with the welfare of any animal, even a mouse, is not acceptable.


Of course we don't....

Would you let a German Shepard play with a Lhasa?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Of course we don't....
> 
> Would you let a German Shepard play with a Lhasa?


 
Ermmmmm, yes (not a Lhasa but another small breed)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Would you let a German Shepard play with a Lhasa?


What's that got to do with it?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Ermmmmm, yes (not a Lhasa but another small breed)


What about a retired racing greyhound and a cat?

I have a retired racer and he'd make a lovely mess with a cat I suspect....


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

bobby said:


> Of course we don't....
> 
> Would you let a German Shepard play with a Lhasa?


That's exactly my point. Nobody could say for sure that putting a JRT pup in with a bunch of small, bite-sized squeaky rodents is a good idea for that exact reason - because you can't be sure how it will react. Will it go for them? It might, it might not. Is it worth taking the risk? No, of course not. This is what people have been trying to get across to the OP, and thankfully they seem to have taken it on board.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

9Red said:


> That's exactly my point. Nobody could say for sure that putting a JRT pup in with a bunch of small, bite-sized squeaky rodents is a good idea for that exact reason - because you can't be sure how it will react. Will it go for them? It might, it might not. Is it worth taking the risk? No, of course not. This is what people have been trying to get across to the OP, and thankfully they seem to have taken it on board.


So you wouldn't let the GSD play with the Lhasa?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I must be very responsible because I have a rottie and a min pin and I don't allow play between them.
Although I trust my rottie implicitly I know that he could harm the min pin purely by accident....he is a big clumsy clod.....ergo....I dont' take that risk with my little boys.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Again - what's your point?

A GSD is a dog and so is a Llasa. A GSD is *not* a dog that has been bred for generations to kill other dogs - so what's your point?

JRT's have been bred for generations to kill rodents, even at a young age it _might_ have gone for the mice and that would have been a welfare issue reportable to the RSPCA.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

bobby said:


> So you wouldn't let the GSD play with the Lhasa?


I don't see the relevance of your question. You can't compare the risks involved in allowing two breeds of dog to play together, with allowing a terrier within biting range of the very animals it was originally bred to kill.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

My greyhound would kill a cat, no doubt, this one however.....










See my point now?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I suppose you'd all shoot whoever put these two together :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> I must be very responsible because I have a rottie and a min pin and I don't allow play between them.
> Although I trust my rottie implicitly I know that he could harm the min pin purely by accident....he is a big clumsy clod.....ergo....I dont' take that risk with my little boys.


 
My 3 small dogs are the boss of all the dogs and when they have had enough they let the big dogs know(this is all under supervision of course)

Min pins look very fragile unlike my 2 cavaliers and yorkie cross


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> My 3 small dogs are the boss of all the dogs and when they have had enough they let the big dogs know(this is all under supervision of course)


The big dogs *could* kill the little ones......


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> The big dogs *could* kill the little ones......


 
They could also kill the cats but they choose not to


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> They could also kill the cats but they choose not to


A JR pup could kill mice but it chose not to.....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> A JR pup could kill mice but it chose not to.....


 
Totally different situation, my dogs live together with the cats all the time and I never put them together, the choice is theirs if they want to meet which they do as they actually sleep together . This pup was put into an unatural situation with something it has never met before and anything COULD of happened


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Totally different situation, my dogs live together with the cats all the time and I never put them together, the choice is theirs if they want to meet which they do as they actually sleep together . This pup was put into an unatural situation with something it has never met before and anything COULD of happened


Now you're making stuff up....

He quite clearly stated they had been introduced slowly....

Why don't you just admit you're being a bit of a hypocrite?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Now you're making stuff up....
> 
> *what stuff ?*
> 
> ...


*You are so wrong*


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> *You are so wrong*


:lol2:

Compelling argument there :hmm:

Actually anyone reading the last few posts will probably say you're wrong...

Wrong, over opinionated and hypocritical actually from where I'm sitting......


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Compelling argument there :hmm:
> 
> ...


 
No, most people reading the last few posts will think you are an arse


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> No, most people reading the last few posts will think you are an arse


haha, I don't think so...

What is wrong with this section? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Cute 
Why are you reinforcing my point? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Cute
> Why are you reinforcing my point? :lol2:


 
You mean the point that you are wrong ?
I know you like to *think* you are always right but its time for you to admit defeat


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> You mean the point that you are wrong ?
> I know you like to *think* you are always right but its time for you to admit defeat


You really have lost me now?

I said that some dogs can't be trusted with cats and some can, I also said it was the owners choice?

I aslo said the same about terriers and rodents...

Then I used greyhounds, dogs known for their tendency to chase and kill anything small and fluffy to show that even some of them can be trusted...

Then you kindly posted some pictures that showed just that?

Surely you can't still be saying he shouldn't have let his puppy meet his mice?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Last post before bed. The situation with the pup and the mice is totally different. My cats actually seek the dogs out but this pup was put in the cage with the mice,basically they were forced together. Do you actually believe that the meeting was gradual? I certainly dont and the behaviour of those mice tells me they were very frightened as relaxed mice would never stay in a heap like that. Maybe if they had scattered the pup would have got excited and prey drive would have kicked in.


----------



## <0_o> (Jun 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> You really have lost me now?
> 
> I said that some dogs can't be trusted with cats and some can, I also said it was the owners choice?
> 
> ...


yes bobby your completely wrong
some people on this forum:roll:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Last post before bed. The situation with the pup and the mice is totally different. My cats actually seek the dogs out but this pup was put in the cage with the mice,basically they were forced together. Do you actually believe that the meeting was gradual? I certainly dont and the behaviour of those mice tells me they were very frightened as relaxed mice would never stay in a heap like that. Maybe if they had scattered the pup would have got excited and prey drive would have kicked in.


It's not totally different...
You had to make a risk assessment in your head before you introduced a dog into a house full of cats....

Why don't you believe it was gradual?
Are you saying he's a liar too?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

dennis and betty, they in love


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

<0_o> said:


> yes bobby your completely wrong
> some people on this forum:roll:


:lol2:
I know, it's kinda sad...

You're wrong and I'm right so :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
Supposed to be adults.....



vawn said:


> dennis and betty, they in love
> 
> image


You'll get shot for that in here :lol2:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

bobby said:


> :lol2:
> I know, it's kinda sad...
> 
> You're wrong and I'm right so :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
> ...


nooo the adult forum is over there...

:tightensteflonjacket


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> No, most people reading the last few posts will think you are an arse


 :2thumb::no1:



And having had Jack Russells' Most of my life, my dad having bred them. YOU CAN NEVER, EVER, STIP A JACK RUSSELL FROM KILLING RODENTS!!!!!! EVER!
YOU CAN NEVER TRAIN THEM TO LEAVE THEM, EVER. 

They do it for fun, they do it for work, they do it given any chance they can and god they can do it fast. My last Working Jack Russell I got at 6 months old, he had been a pampered pooch kept in a flat. First day on the farm a switch flipped in his head and he had killed around 40/50 rats in one evening. Never done it in his life, but he was killing like a pro and moving on to the next. The farm we had our horses on was over run one summer. My Northern Inuit 'Dweezil' became a great ratter aswell. Only his prefered method was to wait and listen, then up and pounce down on them breaking their backs. Yet at home, I could trust both dogs with the poultry and cats. The Jack Russell was very very well trained, heel work, agility, distance sit stay, but with Rodents he could never be trusted. He would sit glazed outside my spare room door as he knew my show mice where in that room. We had a lock on it because he could open doors. It would have been a blood bath if he got in.

Jack Russells are out and out working dogs. Any Ratter, Huntersman, pest control knows they can get any Jack Russell to kill rats. My mums is now almost 20 but if walking around farms she has to be kept on a lead as she will still seek out rats even tho she is half blind.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adam911 said:


> Doesnt matter now you lot piss me off there going in the freezer tonight for my reptiles have that on your conscience


Wow, what a c*ck you are!


----------



## <0_o> (Jun 22, 2010)

my dog used to love my rats lol

mybe a bit too much:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> *do it matter they the other persons dog and mice up to them,* the mice seem okay they eatting, i dont see why people make a big fuss at the end of the day u cant stop someone doing somthing soo no point commenting they seem healthy in the picture so they know what they doing. and they may know they dog.


What a stupid comment (plus bad grammar)! Does it matter that someone beats & starves their dog? Its their dog so its up to them! Brainiac!
:bash:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> What a stupid comment (plus bad grammar)! Does it matter that someone beats & starves their dog? Its their dog so its up to them! Brainiac!
> :bash:


 
It's like one of those threads where it really shows the idiots right up ain't it?
Had to bite my lip on this one earlier when I first saw it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> It's like one of those threads where it really shows the idiots right up ain't it?
> Had to bite my lip on this one earlier when I first saw it.


I bit my lip too at first, but then thought b*ll*cks to it!

I just saw the man accross the road from me throwing his cat out of a 12th floor flat window, but its his cat & he can do what he wants to it.......


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I bit my lip too at first, but then thought b*ll*cks to it!
> 
> I just saw the man accross the road from me throwing his cat out of a 12th floor flat window, but its his cat & he can do what he wants to it.......


 
The mind boggles at times it really does.

Is the cat ok btw? I know I would have been going out checking while trying to stop hubby going round to give him a kicking.

Like when we found kittens born in nextdoors garden which led us to a house where the ladies son had been smashing the kittens heads in hence the mother cats having them in gardens and sheds away from him. I had to physically stop my hubby from going round with and giving him a beating, the lad was in his early 20's! Yes, Rspca and Police got involved but he did a runner and then the family did a flit. Thankfully I had demanded she hand the cats over to me when I had found the first kittens and it was only after we had them all that we found out about her son. They also had 4 dogs locked in a bedroom upstairs. No one ever saw them or heard them or even knew they were there. It was just the mess left behind when the lady who rented the house came back from the states. And again, I only know it was 4 dogs as someone saw them leaving one night and getting them in the car.
Just wish we had known sooner and could have had them done for it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> The mind boggles at times it really does.
> 
> Is the cat ok btw? I know I would have been going out checking while trying to stop hubby going round to give him a kicking.
> 
> ...


I was only joking about the cat, just highlighting how stupid the post about the owner being able to do what they want to their animals was. :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I was only joking about the cat, just highlighting how stupid the post about the owner being able to do what they want to their animals was. :lol2:


Thats good then. But sadly it really could have been true, as we all know. :bash:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I put my rodents in front of my dogs on a regular basis along with the ferrets specifically to learn them not to react.I have a 9 year old jack russel and she's fine.It's the same when you have birds that come out of their cages,the dogs have to learn that they are to be ignored.I wouldn't have allowed the pup to stare so intently though because that's the start of the hunter instinct.


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

Look I know about jacks being working dogs I work them breed them have prop about 15 in my life come on the pup was not looking at them that way she didn't move when I put her in there I think she was scared she wanted to get out. I know I've dun somethink you people don't like and won't do anythink like it again.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol2:

No you can't train a terrier not to be a terrier, that's true...

Some just don't want to kill everything though....

Greyhounds have been used for killing rabbits and hare since 180 AD or something, yet some can cuddle up on the couch with a rabbit......

You all need to mind your own business.....


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sarahc said:


> I put my rodents in front of my dogs on a regular basis along with the ferrets specifically to learn them not to react.I have a 9 year old jack russel and she's fine.It's the same when you have birds that come out of their cages,the dogs have to learn that they are to be ignored.I wouldn't have allowed the pup to stare so intently though because that's the start of the hunter instinct.


Yup, same as my dads GFs family...

They have terriers and a cockatiel, it's not unusual to see the bird landing on the dogs or chasing them away :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> It's like one of those threads where it really shows the idiots right up ain't it?
> Had to bite my lip on this one earlier when I first saw it.


Maybe you should have bit your tongue a bit longer....


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Couple of pics courtesy of cazcolecarter


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

bobby said:


> Couple of pics courtesy of cazcolecarter
> 
> imageimage
> imageimage


 Not working Bobby :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

cazcolecarter said:


> Not working Bobby :whistling2:


Working for me? :hmm:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

It's similar to the whole 'letting huskies off their lead' debate, whereby you get some people who swear blind that their huskies are trustworthy and you get others (like me) who know that there is always that one time that something gets their attention and either they don't return or they end up getting knocked over.

I think the issue is - as certainly as far as I'm concerned anyway - you can never 100% trust something whereby its instinct (particularly in cases such as JRTs and huskies whereby their inherent pray/chase instincts are so high) will override any training that you've given it.

A case in point being my experience today. I took Willit to some woods where he goes pretty much every day. He was walking on the path alongside some long grass when suddenly he pounced into it (he was on his lead at the time) and stamped on and proceeded to kill a young wild rat. I have pet rats in the house who he's seen on pretty much a daily basis. They're caged in a room upstairs that is locked but he's often been there watching through the babygate when I've been cleaning them out etc and seemingly shown no interest in them, however it goes to show that his instinct to chase small creatures in different environments will always be there, regardless of the fact that he's often seen other creatures like that in the wild and never made any attempt to chase them.

Anything can spark a dog off so personally I'd never take the risk.

Incidentally, today was horrible


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bobby said:


> Maybe you should have bit your tongue a bit longer....


 
It's a physical impossibility to 'Bite your tongue longer' after any bite a tongue would be shorter.

Your not very clever are you.
Yes a greyhound can lay with a rabbit but is that rabbit happy about it or terrified stiff? and if that rabbit was to run (which is what greyhounds are bred to hone in on) would it stay lying on the sofa?


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> It's a physical impossibility to 'Bite your tongue longer' after any bite a tongue would be shorter.
> 
> *Your not very clever are you.*
> Yes a greyhound can lay with a rabbit but is that rabbit happy about it or terrified stiff? and if that rabbit was to run (which is what greyhounds are bred to hone in on) would it stay lying on the sofa?


:lol2: Glad I'm not the only one who thought this :whistling2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

for cazzy


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

mythicdawn07 said:


> for cazzy
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 Why do my pics not work in this section?!


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> Why do my pics not work in this section?!


 
they dont? They work for me lol.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

mythicdawn07 said:


> they dont? They work for me lol.


 Weird, Bobby said the same thing when he posted. Can anyone else see them?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Your not very clever are you


I've said this before too, although I've never quite been able to make my mind up whether it's that or simply immaturity - like a mental age of 10 or less!



cazcolecarter said:


> Can anyone else see them?


Nope! :grin:


----------



## Evangeline (May 23, 2010)

No I cant see the photos either.
I do think some people need to grow up with what they are saying, and atleast make the sentence make sense.
The dog did NOT hurt the mice, although it easily could of if it wanted too. Im sure he would not of allowed the dog to kill them intentionally.
Im not taking sides here but please think about what you post carefully as some people do really jump down people throats before they know the WHOLE story.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Perhaps longer was referring to the duration of the bite and not the length of the tongue its self....

I still say it's up to him to make the judgement and it's none of your business, it's no wonder this section is getting a reputation...

How can you possibly comment on what that greyhound will or wont do if the rabbit runs?
Only the people who are around that dog everyday will know...

The facts still remain, he felt he could do it safely, he done it, no one was hurt....


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Evangeline said:


> Im sure he would not of allowed the dog to kill them intentionally..


Yes, but please explain to me what would have happened if one of those mice had 'made a run for it' or if all the mice had scattered and instinct had taken over and the pup had gone for them?

He's put the pup inside the box/cage/enclosure whatever and he's stepped back to take photographs with his camera - it's plain to see that there isn't a hand holding the pup and he's obviously had to stand back to get the pup and mice in focus.

So .............. nothing happened, but the point is it could have - and in that split second that he dropped the camera (assuming he would drop the camera to grab the pup) and then grabbed the pup, how many mice would have been killed?? Or would he have just let the pup carry on doing that, because it's a working dog and it's going to be doing it soon enough outside on the farm?

And sorry it's a 6 week old pup from working stock that he informs us all kill rats on a daily basis - how could he have known for certain that the pup wouldn't react?? I don't believe he could.

That's the point!!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Yes, but please explain to me what would have happened if one of those mice had 'made a run for it' or if all the mice had scattered and instinct had taken over and the pup had gone for them?
> 
> He's put the pup inside the box/cage/enclosure whatever and he's stepped back to take photographs with his camera - it's plain to see that there isn't a hand holding the pup and he's obviously had to stand back to get the pup and mice in focus.
> 
> ...


:no1:


We're Right tho. And thats whats annoying him. The fact that he knows we are right and just can't accept it. 
The rubbish about not knowing what a greyhound would do if a rabbit ran because I'm not it's owner. That's is complete rubbish, because even the owner would not know what the dog would do. You could have 9 times that the dog wouldn't maybe, and then the other 1 it dives for it. Now personally I think the chances are higher than 1 in 10 but thought I'd have it the other way round as it will only take once.
I knew 2 greyhounds, the guy owned rabbits himself. It did not stop them when they got into Nextdoors garden and ripped the hutch apart the drag nextdoor's little boys rabbit in bits all over the garden.

They lived with rabbits in their own home, so in Bobby's mind, they never did it cause they lived with rabbits.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

at the end of the day if ur happy with what u doing then do it if it goes worng its your folt, i have a engilsh springer spaniel i will leave her with my guinea pig, hamster and rabbit she will lick them to death she will cuddle up with them on the other hand my other dog will look at them to chase soo it depend on the dog itself and i dont see them mice unhappy i picked some mice up the other day never been handled or human contact and these are soo tame. it depend on the animal.


----------



## saraheh (Oct 11, 2009)

We have a JRT and she loves the dwarf hamsters and the mice she kisses them we wouldn't trust her if they were walking round the floor but in the hamster balls and playbox she sits by the box when we are cleaning their cage. When our hamsters/mice etc pass on of natural causes she kisses them and tries to bring them round. She goes with dad and they get buried we wouldn't trust her fully of course but whilst we are watching she's fine. She also tells us when hamsters have escaped out of their balls and when we can't find the hamster in the ball she will help us look for them. Not all JRT are killer dogs. She disiplines the cats when they have brought in wildlife.


----------



## adam911 (Feb 17, 2007)

feorag said:


> He's put the pup inside the box/cage/enclosure whatever and he's stepped back to take photographs with his camera - it's plain to see that there isn't a hand holding the pup and he's obviously had to stand back to get the pup and mice in focus.


I think you should stop assuming, I have never stated I took that picture! There were actually 3 people in the room, one took the picture, while I was standing just above the dog. (I'm sure you'll find more issues with this!) 
Anyway, hope you enjoy the picture of cruelty you have invented in your head.


----------

